# Ruido de los altavoces



## davidpl (Jul 30, 2006)

hola, miren tengo un problema, y es que los altavoces me hacen ruido cuando hay sonidos graves, cuando en el ecualizador disminuyo los graves, los altavoces no hacen ruido, alguien me podría decir como solucionarlo. GRACIAS


----------



## Guest (Jul 30, 2006)

Puede ser que el amplificador no tiene la potencia suficiente para suplir el mayor consumo generado por las frecuencias bajas y por ende se satura, o que los altavoces no están acústicamente amortiguados y tienden a degenerar la rigidez del cono causando distorsión.

Para descartar los altavoces prueba con un amplificador de mayor potencia, y viceversa: para descartar el amplificador prueba con altavoces de mayor potencia.

Saludos.


----------

